# My Lathe Dro Just Arrived.



## NCjeeper (Jan 13, 2016)

Can you guess what I am doing this weekend?


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 13, 2016)

Working out of town. Or have a wedding to go to.


----------



## wrat (Jan 13, 2016)

Crochet?
Book club?
No wait... i can get this... uh... stamp collecting?
Gosh, i'm drawing a blank.  I'm thinking kd4gij is right: probably a wedding.
:chuckle:

Wrat


----------



## alloy (Jan 13, 2016)

Binge watching "How it's made"??????  

Boy, what a tough question.   I think winning the mega bucks lottery has better odds than answering your question correctly.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 13, 2016)

I gotta agrre with everone else. No pictures, nothing to do but attend the wedding.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 14, 2016)

Who knew machinists were humorous.


----------



## ch2co (Jan 14, 2016)

Only some of us.

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## middle.road (Jan 14, 2016)

Making sure there's heat in the shop? 
Going to an Auction where's there's a '75 CJ5 Renegade up as well as a Powermatic Drill Press?
(Had to put the 'Renegade' in just 'cause of your handle...)
Cleaning the lathe for some sort of modification?


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 17, 2016)

I JUST FINISHED UP PUTTING A DRO-PROS MAGNETIC SCALE READOUT ON MY 1990 
EMCO MAXIMAT LATHE . 

I ENDED UP MAKING EVERY BRACKET MYSELF BECAUSE I DIDN'T 
LIKE THE GENERIC ONES THAT CAME WITH THE KIT . 

I LOVE THE READOUT ! IT MAKES THE LATHE INTO A WHOLE NEW MACHINE 
FOR EASE OF USE AND ACCURACY . WORTH EVERY PENNY . ( $960 )


----------



## hman (Jan 17, 2016)

Mighty beautiful lathe, and very well cared for.  Enjoy the DRO!


----------



## Sandia (Jan 17, 2016)

Makes life a whole lot easier, right.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah my lathe looked like it had the mumps with all the mag based dial indicators everywhere on it. Cant wait to rid them and get the DRO on.


----------



## autonoz (Jan 19, 2016)

Im guessing, watching the Panthers lose to the Cardinals.


----------



## hman (Jan 19, 2016)

That was the Packers - my favorite team since SuperBowl I.  And there I was at a party in Scottsdale!


----------



## ch2co (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautiful well kept machine!  Except, something is wrong..... It's just TOO clean, I mean you do use it, don't you?

CHuck the grumpy old guy


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 20, 2016)

Beautiful well kept machine!  Except, something is wrong..... It's just TOO clean, I mean you do use it, don't you? 

IS THIS PICTURE ANY BETTER ? THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKED LIKE WHEN I GOT IT HOME 

THIS MAXIMAT WAS BOUGHT NEW BY AN IBM LAB IN 1990 . THEY DIDN'T USE IT MUCH . 
THEY ORDERED IT WITH ALMOST EVERY OPTION AND WITH A 120v SINGLE PHASE MOTOR ! 

MY DEPARTMENT GOT IT FOR FREE FROM SURPLUS BUT WE DIDN'T HAVE ROOM FOR IT IN THE SHOP . 
SO IT SAT IN STORAGE FOR 6 YEARS . MY SHOP WAS CLOSED IN SEPTEMBER & I WAS LAID OFF . 

ALL THE EQUIPMENT WAS SOLD AS A PACKAGE DEAL TO A FRIEND OF MINE , WHO PASSED THE 
LATHE ON TO ME .  IT GETS USED A LOT MORE NOW BUT IT ALSO GETS CLEANED .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 20, 2016)

I got in a couple hours of shop time today. Removed the inaccurate Igaging system and started on hooking up the cross slide scale.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 22, 2016)

Since I got snowed in today and couldn't get  to work I got in the shop and worked on the install. I got one scale finally mounted. I will have to move the lathe so I can get behind it to mount the other scale.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 22, 2016)

Since I got snowed in today and couldn't get  to work I got in the shop and worked on the install. I got one scale finally mounted.  

HERE IS HOW I MOUNTED MY Z SCALE . THE CABLES FLEX AS THEY RUN THROUGH A TRACK . 
IT GOES DOWN TOWARDS THE TAILSTOCK AND THEN BACK AGAIN . 

THE IDEA WAS TO HAVE THEM CONTAINED AND OUT OF THE WAY OF STRINGY CHIPS .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 22, 2016)

Neat idea.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 22, 2016)

Neat idea. 

THANKS !  EMCO CLEARLY DIDN'T HAVE A READOUT IN MIND WHEN THEY DESIGNED THE MAXIMAT . 

I HAVE SEE TOO MANY OF THEM WITH THE CABLES DRAPED ALL OVER THE PLACE . IT JUST SEEMS SLOPPY . 
I WAS INSPIRED TO DO IT THIS WAY BY A CNC X-Y TEST FIXTURE I HELPED BUILD BACK WHEN I HAD A JOB .  

HERE IS HOW THEY GET BACK TO THE READOUT .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 23, 2016)

Well I got to work on the other scale. I had to move the lathe away from the wall so I could get to the back of it.



Took me awhile but I finally got it mounted and dialed in to two thousands difference over the length of the scale.



Time for dinner. I will get back at it tomorrow.


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 23, 2016)

NICE WORK ! 
YOUR LATHE IS A BIT BIGGER & HEAVIER THAN MINE .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 24, 2016)

She's a 13x40


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Jan 24, 2016)

She's a 13x40  

QUITE A BIT BIGGER .   MINE IS 11 x 25 .
AT 600 pds , I CAN SHUFFLE MINE AROUND WITHOUT THE CRANE .


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 24, 2016)

Well I got it installed today. I checked it against dial indicators and it is dead nuts on. Cant wait to make some rocket ship parts now.


----------



## alloy (Jan 25, 2016)

I really like the way you have your cables in the trough. I'm going to try and incorporate that into my install. 

According to DHL tracking my DRO should be in tomorrow. 

My lathe is a Jet 13 X 40.


----------



## alloy (Jan 27, 2016)

My DRO came in today.  Packaged very well and everything looks great.  I bought an extra scale to replace one on my mill.  I purchased two 150mm scales and one 1000mm.

Apparently the replacement scale for the mill is different than the one for the lathe.  The seller labeled the scales to make sure  I used the right one on each readout.

I'm very happy with this seller.  He bent over backwards for me and gave me slim scales for no extra cost. The other seller I got my mill DRO from wanted to charge me over $200 more for slim scales.

 I don't  have a wedding to go to this weekend, so I'll be working on my DRO installs


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2016)

We need pics alloy.


----------



## alloy (Jan 28, 2016)

NCjeeper said:


> We need pics alloy.



 I can do that.  I'm going to work on my Z axis scale install on my mill first.  That will finish up that mill,  and I can move the Bridgeport out and get it ready to sell. 

Do you want pics of the kit for the lathe, or just the install?


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2016)

Just the install. Like to see the creative ideas people come up with to get the scales and readers attached.


----------

